# HELP! Heat Stroke!



## MandellaMandy123 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have read all the warnings in the past about putting mantids out in their containers in the sun, but mine were in mesh containers, so I thought it would be okay, especially since I caught all of them in my yard, so they're used to high temps (it's about 110 degrees F right now). I put out five mantids and within ten minutes, two appeared to be dead. Realizing what happened, I brought them in and began to mist them repeatedly Seamus, my male S. Limbata nymph, is still alive and can wiggle his arms, but I think Aoife is dead. What can I do to help Seamus, other than what I'm doing already? He's lying on his back, sprinkled in water, in a 77 degree room with the ceiling fan on.

~Wolfie


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Aug 9, 2012)

Update: He's doing a lot better now. He has perked up and is now right side up and is actually standing. He seems totally back to normal, although I haven't seen him use his raptorials yet, but he is looking around. My Fiona, who is totally normal, isn't using her raptorials either. But poor Aoife is dead. It just amazes me how quickly she could die. One minute she was okay and the next minute she was dead. I can never forgive myself... :hang:  :angry:


----------



## stacy (Aug 9, 2012)

Sorry about the loss, but im glad the others are seeming ok atm. keep us posted on use of raptors plz


----------



## Ntsees (Aug 9, 2012)

I've had my share a few days ago too because I keep my mantids outside. Usually the heat isn't as high but in the afternoon when the sunlight casted over the mantid containers, my mantids became stressed from the heat and sunlight. Good thing I noticed on time. I almost lost one of my mantids but thankfully it made it. Although it's recovered, the heat did do it damage because it's not as active as it once was but it can still catch food and walk around.


----------



## Rick (Aug 9, 2012)

I would refrain from getting them wet. You're probably thinking the water will evaporate off of their bodies and cool them like our sweat does on us. However on an insect that does not produce its own heat, the water will not evaporate quickly enough to cool. Or at least that is my thinking here.


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 9, 2012)

Glad you got to the others in time sorry about the one that died


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Aug 9, 2012)

I also wouldn't directly mist an injured mantis but I would offer some water to the mandibles to see if they want a drink.

I'm sorry you lost one. My rule of thumb with letting critters out to enjoy the sun is they should always have access to easy to get to shade. With letting indoor mantises bask you also have to account for the fact that even though they might have been originally acclimated to the outside heat, going from inside airconditioned to suddenly outside in the sun can be a very abrupt change that doesn't leave them with a lot of time to respond.


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Aug 9, 2012)

I see... I won't mist anymore, and I won't let them out in the sun anymore. Don't they need sunlight though? We do...

Seamus is doing fine but his front arms are still stiff...


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Aug 9, 2012)

They do need light so they can have a day and night cycle but they don't need to bask in direct sunlight for extra vitamins light like say a lizard does. I do think in the right climate they can enjoy the warmth and feel of the great outdoors but I would avoid extreme temps and either keep them in a nicely shadded area or make sure they have access to easy shade so they can avoid the heat if it becomes too much. I also used to like to stick mine out around dawn and then bring them in around dusk so the temp change was less extreme. Since I lost my screened porch in the last hurricane, mine have had to make do with some window time while in their net cages. I don't trust all the critters we have roaming to leave them alone if I were to stick their mesh cages outside these days. =(


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hurricane? Yikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So they don't need sunlight, they just need light. Mine can get that in the house. I'll still bring them outside with me while I'm doing yardwork, but I'll let them out of their containers on a plant so they have access to shade. Thanks for letting me know. Seamus has one raptor slightly open. I hope he recovers fully. I hate hand feeding, but I guess I will if I have to.


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Aug 10, 2012)

Seamus still hasn't open either raptor and seems unable. It seems like when there's any damage to a mantid's nervous system, opening of the raptors is the first ability they lose. Hopefully he'll correct it next molt, but that's doubtful...


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Aug 12, 2012)

I just discovered that Aoife (pronounced EE-fa, it's an Irish name) is actually still alive. Her antenna was still moving. She must have suffered extensive neurological damage, because she was laying like a dead mantis, only her antenna was moving and her eyes weren't black. So I put her in the freezer. Poor Aoife, she was so sweet....    

On a cheerier note, Seamus seems to have recovered the movement of one raptor. Hopefully he'll recover.


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Aug 15, 2012)

Good news - Seamus have recovered full movement of both raptors and can catch prey again!  Hooray!


----------



## Meadow98684 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thing is, if you waited a little longer, you might not of had to put that one in the freezer. A few months ago one of mine was left in the sun for like 15 minutes. I brought him quickly in, and put him on my hand and sprayed him to cool him down. He couldn't move and was on his back. I had to work so i put him in his cage and hoped for the best, thinking he was a gonner though. A few hours later, he was recovered!

Yours sounds like it was worse off though so the freezer was prolly the right move.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Aug 20, 2012)

Yay Seamus!!


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Meadow: It had been like five days and she was still paralyzed. I tried to hand feed her but she was unable to eat. I wish I could have saved her, but I don't think it was possible. She would have starved...

Fleurdejoo: I'm very happy for Seamus.  He's ready to molt tonight.


----------



## Extrememantid (Aug 27, 2012)

Put them beside an air conditioner to cool them down, try to get them as cool as possible with out freezing them, that's what I did


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 27, 2012)

Extrememantid said:


> Put them beside an air conditioner to cool them down, try to get them as cool as possible with out freezing them, that's what I did


I wouldn't try to change the temperature that fast. Many times, a creature will be shocked and die from sudden temperature changes.

I once took some S. carolina nymphs out of my air conditioned home for release. It was hot out and they started dying before I walked 20 feet from my door!

I felt horrible for being so ignorant, and will never make such a mistake again.

Like K. Klaw mentioned, dawn and dusk are better times for putting out creatures.


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Aug 27, 2012)

All, right, I'll know from now on not to let them out in the heat! I can't believe your carolinas started dying that quickly? How old were they? Yeah, I would never put them next to an air conditioner and cool them down quickly - I know that quick temperature changes can be deadly. Thanks for the suggestion though, Extrememantid. My suggestion next time your mantids get heat stroke is that you bring them inside and offer them water.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 27, 2012)

WolfPuppy said:


> All, right, I'll know from now on not to let them out in the heat! I can't believe your carolinas started dying that quickly? How old were they? Yeah, I would never put them next to an air conditioner and cool them down quickly - I know that quick temperature changes can be deadly. Thanks for the suggestion though, Extrememantid. My suggestion next time your mantids get heat stroke is that you bring them inside and offer them water.


Those Carolinas we're first and second instar nymphs. It was a long time ago, but I remember that their abdomens started wiggling in a strange way and I knew right away that I had made a horrible mistake.


----------



## aNisip (Aug 27, 2012)

Rick said:


> I would refrain from getting them wet. You're probably thinking the water will evaporate off of their bodies and cool them like our sweat does on us. However on an insect that does not produce its own heat, the water will not evaporate quickly enough to cool. Or at least that is my thinking here.


The reason misting mantids, that have experienced heat stroke, is advised is because the cool water it supposed to lower the mantises temp and help rejuvenate them...

Ok for several other people in this topic; never put a mantis outside in direct sun in any enclosure...and it's not that they don't need sunlight but more that is not how they should attain it...it wouldn't hurt to once in awhile to take your mantis on a trip outside, cage free...let them bask in the sun or enjoy the fresh air...being kept in a cage your whole life gets pretty boring...but be careful if he or she is adult, they might take advantage of being outside and fly (males are more prone to flying)...and to sun up, never take your eye off of him or her...they will 'disappear'  

All the best,

Andrew


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Likebugs: Oh, how horrible... I feel sorry for you, and for them!

AndrewNisip: I let my praying mantids out all the time. They are very spoiled........


----------



## aNisip (Aug 28, 2012)

WolfPuppy said:


> I let my praying mantids out all the time. They are very spoiled........


My mantids enjoy their time outside


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 28, 2012)

I have never had a problem bringing older nymphs and adults out onto my shaded porch. I even recall a temperature change when doing it. I usually bring one at a time, then take them out of the container. It is funny to see them watch the cars go by.

I just won't do it when it is really hot.


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Aug 29, 2012)

Yep, I bring them out a lot.

Speaking of cars and mantids, twice I've seen a mantid in the road and had my mom stop the car so I could jump out and grab it  If there is a mantid within 50 feet of me, I generally spot it. Last night my mom and I were out walking and I saw a mantid, and picked it up without her even noticing  

I'll be more careful bringing them outside from now on. I don't want them to get heat stroke again. Little Seamus molted to adulthood today, and he's perfectly fine. Heat stroke didn't in any way affect him.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 29, 2012)

WolfPuppy said:


> Yep, I bring them out a lot.
> 
> Speaking of cars and mantids, twice I've seen a mantid in the road and had my mom stop the car so I could jump out and grab it  If there is a mantid within 50 feet of me, I generally spot it. Last night my mom and I were out walking and I saw a mantid, and picked it up without her even noticing
> 
> I'll be more careful bringing them outside from now on. I don't want them to get heat stroke again. Little Seamus molted to adulthood today, and he's perfectly fine. Heat stroke didn't in any way affect him.


I am glad that you didn't lose Seamus.

But, I am envious that you just spot mantids in random places.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 30, 2012)

At least seamus is ok  how do you find mantises everywhere


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Aug 30, 2012)

Haha I joke that I have mantisdar. (mantis radar) Look for plants that have a lot of leaves sticking out. I find most of mine on mare's tail weeds. Here's a picture of one off wikipedia






Just try to look 'through' the weed for mantises. I could go outside and see a mantis any time I wanted to. I could have hundreds  In fact, I saw one last night outside at midnight....

OK, so we're getting a little off topic here. If any of you want to open a seperate topic on this subject, send me the link and I could help you there  I'm glad Seamus is okay too. He's sure a handsome adult


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 30, 2012)

WolfPuppy said:


> OK, so we're getting a little off topic here. If any of you want to open a seperate topic on this subject, send me the link and I could help you there


http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=26784


----------



## Termite48 (Aug 30, 2012)

As with human babies, first and second instar mantid nymphs cannot take the extremes of temperature as well as can the larger instars. I keep mine a few days a week outdide in net cubes, but the thing that I have todo is make sure that as the sun travels, there will be no time when the enclosure is not shaded. I do have a covered porch and therefore except for the perimeter, there is always shade available. They love the light, the breezes and the fact that they are outside. I lost quite a few valuable nymphs during the learning process concerning this matter. They will be fine if they are never in direct sunlight. Even some plants do not like the intense rays of the sun.


----------

